
Extensionizr: Chrome extension boilerplate generator - tilt
http://extensionizr.com/
======
thex86
[https://builder.addons.mozilla.org/](https://builder.addons.mozilla.org/)

Firefox equivalent. Probably not as detailed, but still.

------
swirlycheetah
There's also Yeoman generators available to help scaffold out extensions and
apps:

[https://github.com/yeoman/generator-chrome-
extension](https://github.com/yeoman/generator-chrome-extension)

[https://github.com/yeoman/generator-
chromeapp](https://github.com/yeoman/generator-chromeapp)

~~~
omegote
Nice, I wouldn't have thought of using Yeoman for extension development.

------
j_baker
Are there any tools for building cross-browser extensions? What would be
_really_ useful is a tool that can help you build a Chrome extension, Firefox
extension, and Safari Extension.

~~~
eliben
Genuinely curious: when you want a "cross-browser extension", why wouldn't a
web-app do? Isn't an extension specifically something that requires non-
standard browser APIs and hence can't be made part of a website?

~~~
hayksaakian
some extensions allow you to hook into browser chrome.

while the actual work of the extension may be done in a web app, extensions
get more access to the interface of a browser than a normal web app

example: the Buffer extension could probably just be a button that simply
loads a JS file from their servers that does all the real work. WIthout being
an extension, you wouldn't have the convenience of having the button on every
page you view.

------
mmahemoff
Cool! I made [https://github.com/mahemoff/chrome-
boilerplate](https://github.com/mahemoff/chrome-boilerplate) a couple of years
ago and haven't had time to keep it up to date with the latest APIs. This is
comprehensive and a slick UI too. Congrats.

~~~
altryne1
Thanx Michael, as you can see, you are mentioned in the footer, because I took
some things from your project as well.

------
tzury
Looks great!

One comment though, I would try to avoid building a whole JSON structure in
the URL of GET, as in:

    
    
        http://extensionizr.com/!#{"modules":["hidden-mode","with-bg",
        "with-persistent-bg","with-custom-options","no-override","inject-css",
        "inject-js","omnibox","jquerymin","angular"],"boolean_perms":
        ["bookmarks","chrome://favicon/","clipboardRead","clipboardWrite",
        "contentSettings","contextMenus","cookies","fileBrowserHandler",
        "tts","ttsEngine","history","idle","management","notifications",
        "tabs","geolocation"],"match_ptrns":[]}
    

Rather, let one setup choices, and save it to a hash, which can be bookmark-
able and retrieved later.

Also, when sending in post body, converting it to Base64 before sending on the
wire, e.g.:

    
    
        btoa(JSON.stringify($Object))

~~~
altryne1
Thanx! Actually the long urls are indeed kinda suck, I think I'll just add a
shortener. Having different setup choices can be problematic as there are a
TON of settings to be customized

------
jcutrell
I used this to start up an extension for use internally with my company for
quickly adding discussions to a Basecamp project. Definitely takes care of a
lot of the basics for you. Back when I used it, some pieces weren't maintained
anymore, so look out for that. (Seems like the settings interface was from a
non-active project?)

Great way to get started on an extension. Would love to see this go cross-
browser.

~~~
altryne1
Thank you very much for the kind words. I really don't think I can ever take
this to the cross-browser level though. Like the other commenters mentioned,
crossrider guys do a good job at it.

------
xcubic
Do you know what dotjs is? If you do maybe a converter from dotjs to a chrome
extension would be a nice tool :)

~~~
tilt
Reference:
[https://github.com/defunkt/dotjs](https://github.com/defunkt/dotjs)

~~~
xcubic
Exactly.

------
riffraff
suggestion: package oauth support too

[http://developer.chrome.com/extensions/tut_oauth.html](http://developer.chrome.com/extensions/tut_oauth.html)

~~~
altryne1
Hey, thanks for the suggestion! I will start looking at that. In the meantime
you are more then welcome to submit a pull request.

------
ikatalan
Great tool. RESPECT!!

~~~
altryne1
Thanks man! this is awesome!

------
shayked
Genius! love it!

